# 2008 Bh G4



## cchan999 (Oct 20, 2005)

Don't see many BH bikes on here so I figured I would share. Love this bike! Big thanks to Velomech in Boise! ~15.5lbs as it sits.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

can you give me feedback on the stiffness, long ride confort (60+miles), head tube too short? too agreesive?, climbing and quality of the finish. i have a 2008 R3,, but, i have always been intrigued by the BH G4. i think it will be very close to the R3, but, i need to know from someone that has one. also, how do you like their version of the integrated seatpost?


----------

